# Whos Got more geese NOt snows



## goozilla (Oct 13, 2006)

i want to know how many geese you guys have got this whole year not including speks or snows.

:sniper:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

211 in MN. 7 bands so far this season. Only killed 7 canadas in ND cause we were targeting snows. They actually present a challenge still.


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

only 21, no bands yet. hopefully soon though


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

38 honkers killed in the UP this year, not a bad year for up here


----------



## BANDCOLLECTOR (Oct 13, 2006)

82 for me and you tyler 82 yeah!!!!
but no bands yet lets hope for november 24th my dads taken the day off work and we are going to hunt all day!!!!!!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> 211 in MN. 7 bands so far this season. Only killed 7 canadas in ND cause we were targeting snows. They actually present a challenge still.


Got to love minnesota for bands. The only bands we get here are from Minnesota and they are pretty rare. Eastern North Dakota has to be around 1 in 150 or 1 in 200 maybe even rarer for bands. I don't know exactly where our total is for geese somewhere around 150 and only 1 band. This was the first band taken by any of us in probably 6 years of hunting. I spent a few days in Minnesota hunting just for a chance at one double banded goose I had been following.

:spam: I actually am hungry for goose meat right now.


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

I've shot 35 so far this year with 2 bands. The bands were great though, we had a pair two come in shot them both and they were both banded. Pretty sweet!


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

I haven't even seen a goose yet.


----------



## pineislandguide (Sep 21, 2005)

163 in early season, and only about 25 after that. 6 bands


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

sounds like everybody is having an awsome year! one question though,when you guys are say that you have killed those lare numbers of honkers (211, 163, 82) is that just the geese that you personaly shot or is that a group total. if those are one persons geese i better catch up as i am only in the mid 20's. :sniper:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

In the 37 hunts I've hosted this season, that is the honker total. Any where from 2 to 5 shooters on a hunt but I limit it to 5. Some hunts like this morning we actually target ducks and the duck totall is 107 so far.


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Me and a Buddy got 150 so far and dont plan on going out anymore this year.well mabey after DEER hunting baby.Im pumped
Bighunter


----------



## pineapple (Apr 25, 2006)

Our group has killed a total of 281 canadas this season. Early season helped us out big time. slowed down a little in October but is starting to pick back up for us any way. 3 bands.


----------



## FINAL_APPROACH_7 (Oct 21, 2006)

205 in ND this year...only 3 band though


----------



## pineapple (Apr 25, 2006)

Were at 312 after this weekend. Laid the smackdown on em'


----------



## honkerwacker (Apr 10, 2006)

We're up to around 280 this year in WI. Our group of 8 killed 218 during the early season. Gotta love being self-employed, with buddies who are too. 6 bands, 4 of which there is no record of, the other three were WI and IL.


----------



## pineapple (Apr 25, 2006)

354 after this weekend

-shoot them s.o.b's


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

After this past weekend we are at 174 geese. The goal at the start of the season was 200 geese. We are almost there and the best part of the season is coming up. Bring on late season!!!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i myself am around the mid 20's with one band up here in wisconsin, but with the usual guys i hunted with, were at around 70 birds. most of the guys i've taken out, it was their first time, so they didn't really know to lead them or anytihng. i was trying to teach them as much as i could. it got frustrating, but i love taking people out that haven't gone out before. still got 18 days left in the season though.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

We (our group of 3-5 guys) have bagged abouot 90 total from the begining of Sept. I have shot my share, around 25-30. I was keeping a log but then I lost track.

I could have shot plenty over the last couple weeks, including Sunday, but I'm too busy chasing deer. I've also killed a lot of pheasants.

Oh.... we had one with a band on it. We didn't get the info back on it, but my brother said the band said Maryland on it.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

We shot somewhere around 100,000. Us North Dakotans that is. I think as of right now looking at the other replies, we are winning.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

rowdie said:


> We didn't get the info back on it, but my brother said the band said Maryland on it.


That's where they make the bands, more than likely not where the bird was banded.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

I personally haven't shot all that many geese this year, probably around 20 or so. However early season goose hunting we had a very rare occurrence. In my group three of us shot a goose and when we went to them all three were banded! I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

I personally haven't shot all that many geese this year, probably around 20 or so. However early season goose hunting we had a very rare occurrence. In my group three of us shot a goose and when we went to them all three were banded! I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

After yesterdays hunt My brother & I and our boys were at 141 from 12 hunts this year. Not 1 band yet. Our goal for the season is 200- pretty sure we'll be there- but if not, it's still been great!

Yesterdays birds....


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

rowdie said:


> the band said Maryland on it.


I've heard that a few times


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Group total from day one to now.....375 - give or take a few!!
Not one single band!! Its been an awesome year and will be tough to have a better season!!


----------

